# Your favorite new Apple product?



## Ferdinand (Oct 14, 2008)

Which do you like the best and are most astonished of?


----------



## ElDiabloConCaca (Oct 14, 2008)

MacBooks... ooh, sexy!


----------



## nixgeek (Oct 14, 2008)

The MacBooks and MBPs look nice, but that's all they do for me (after so many years, the RDF just doesn't have the same effect on me anymore).  I like that they have the same cosmetics as the iMacs....makes the line of products more seamless.  Now if only the Finder would follow suit.


----------



## fryke (Oct 14, 2008)

MacBooks, quite clearly. I hate how they _again_ had to change the video connector. And that those don't come with the product. Because as it is, the purpose of the interface is not to connect a monitor, but to require an adapter.


----------



## icemanjc (Oct 14, 2008)

I recently got an iPod 120Gb, so I am currently in love with it.
But I think the new MacBook and MacBook Pro do look pretty hott.


----------



## mdnky (Oct 14, 2008)

I'm at a loss right now, as I was waiting for these new ones to make my decision on upgrading.  Now I think I'll wait as long as possible.  Love the new design and look, with one exception (and that's a single, major flaw.)

I just can not live with a glossy display on my notebook.  I use mine in too many varied lighting conditions (many with no control on positioning) and I can not stand to see every smudge and speckle of dust/dirt that gets on the glossy screens.  Not to mention to me they are harder on my eyes with constant all-day use.  Worst yet is color correction, darn near impossible.  

This was not a good idea for the pro models on Apple's part.  I doubt it'll happen, but remain hopeful they come to their senses and figure out a way to offer a matte screen in the near future.  If that doesn't come, I'm not sure what I'll wind up doing.  The matte screen is in the top 5 most important features list I have (closer to #2 or #3.)  Without those 5, I really can't justify buying.

The new cinema is interesting (not counting the glossy part).  Having the cable setup like that would make my life so much easier, but adding FW would help even more.


----------



## Doctor X (Oct 14, 2008)

Once you go Black, baby you . . . wait . . . let me rephrase that!

Actually, I was impressed with the Pismo Powerbook for many years--far better made than later PBs until recently.  It was popular for many reasons including the "OMFG Macs Can Do That?" _upgrading_--RAM, processor, there are even those who upgrade the CD/DVD drive to DVD burners and the like.

But . . . you know . . . time goes on . . . eventually even an upgraded 550 MHz processor runs slow.

So . . . I "upgraded" to the MacBook--would have gotten a far cheaper Mac until I noted, "I love the look of my Pismo," and my friend said, "well, yeah, you want the much better Intel Macs!  I love those!"

Quite happy with the upgrade.  Are there "better" Macs?  Of course, but I like this MacBook.

I looked at my Widdle Mac as an investment at the time--a computer I could use comfortably for years.  I think the MacBook is such a product.

--J.D.


----------



## gphillipk (Oct 15, 2008)

I'm still skulking about with my PB 5,6 and a 20GB 4th Gen iPod with bad sectors...the dying iPod made me look at the new line of iPods. Why don't they ship out with a mains power adapter anymore? 

With the Intel macs, does the old adage still apply: "don't buy 1st gen. variants..."? And on the latest MB Pro - does "..with 256MB of DDR3 SDRAM shared with main memory.." as far as the NVIDIA GeForce 9400M graphics card is concerned mean what I think it means? It does not have onboard VRAM?


----------



## fryke (Oct 15, 2008)

The glossy screen thing: Get over it. With an LED-screen it *really* doesn't matter that much. Compared to your old, washed-out matte screen, the new displays simply look gorgeous - under 99 to 100 percent of all lighting conditions. I'm working in retail, and if you put a 17" MBP (without LED screen) next to the MacBook Air or the 15" MBP with LED-screen, it's just no match. Matte or glossy.


----------



## icemanjc (Oct 15, 2008)

Doctor X said:


> Once you go Black, baby you . . . wait . . . let me rephrase that!


That reminded me of something, I wish they kept the Black MacBooks, they were pretty sweet and I think they look a lot better than the white MacBook. I used to have a PowerBook G3 Wallstreet and I loved having the only black mac around (except that it had an upside down apple). So why can't the old MacBook option that they have be black?


----------



## fryke (Oct 15, 2008)

Is that an earnest question? The answer is: Because they want to sell you the better model instead.


----------



## Doctor X (Oct 15, 2008)

That and I was told Steve Jobs does not like the color black.

How that explains his NExT computer and previous Macbooks/Powerbooks . . . is anyone's guess.  That being written, the black MacBooks just look cool!

--J.D.


----------



## fryke (Oct 15, 2008)

I for one very much welcome the aluminium MacBooks. They certainly look cooler than the black MacBooks, and the highend model finally has backlit keys, which I enjoy very much on my MacBook Air.


----------



## Doctor X (Oct 15, 2008)

No!  Nothing is COOLER than the black MacBook!!!

All of the Cool People [Tm.--Ed.] know that. . . . 

--J.D.

P.S. Though lit keyboard reads kind of cool . . . but it will be _more_ cool on a black laptop.


----------



## fryke (Oct 15, 2008)

Is that a dare?? 

The black MacBook, I'm sorry, is a bit like a bad car with new rims. It's still the MacBook with the dim screen and the GMA X3100. True: The black material is _much_ cooler than the white. (Not 200$ cooler, though.) But my MacBook Air kicks any black MacBook's a$$ anytime, anywhere. (In regards of style, not processing power.)


----------



## Doctor X (Oct 15, 2008)

But it IS processing power!

And storage!

Face it, the Chicks think the Black MacBook is "t3h sex."

--J.D.

P.S. And I have FireWire!11!


----------



## fryke (Oct 15, 2008)

Depends on the chicks, I guess. Those who spell it that way are quite probably not the women _I_ intend to date.


----------



## Doctor X (Oct 15, 2008)

--J.D.


----------



## fryke (Oct 15, 2008)

If we're talking cats: Of course: Black above all other cats. I had one cat in my life, and it was black. But we're talking about computers, not cats.


----------



## Doctor X (Oct 15, 2008)

It is like a metaphor. . . .

--J.D.


----------



## icemanjc (Oct 16, 2008)

The one thing that does annoy me about the new MacBooks is that they don't have a firewire connection, even though most of the stuff nowadays is USB. Most of my stuff is still firewire, such as external hard drives and cameras, and I don't feel like spending money to upgrade something that doesn't need an upgrade.


----------



## Kernos (Nov 9, 2008)

My 17" MBP is the computer I use the most (seems like 24/7). I only use my Mac Pros and various Power Macs for doing video and other CPU and IO intensive things. 

That said, I would really like a portable workstation which can encode a 2 hour video in a couple of hours, while I am doing something else without delays and would like increased screen real estate. 

I dont care how much it weighs or how thick it is or how loud the fans are. I want to be able to shut it up and take it anywhere. 

Bill

PS: I don't care what t looks like either, as long as it has an apple on the cover and doesnt dent when dropped.


----------



## ElDiabloConCaca (Nov 9, 2008)

Doctor X said:


> It is like a metaphor. . . .
> 
> --J.D.


So... it's a simile of a metaphor?

That hurts my brain.


----------



## Mikuro (Nov 9, 2008)

Actually, I think an aluminum cat would be pretty interesting.


----------



## chevy (Nov 9, 2008)

Mikuro said:


> Actually, I think an aluminum cat would be pretty interesting.



Would be a good replacement for a plastic mouse.


----------



## nixgeek (Nov 9, 2008)

chevy said:


> Would be a good replacement for a plastic mouse.



Boo...


----------



## Mario8672 (Nov 9, 2008)

The new iPods of course, such an innovation!


----------



## TommyWillB (Nov 29, 2008)

None of the Above.

There is not a single Apple product out there that makes me drool or want to spend money.

*yawn*


----------



## Kernos (Nov 29, 2008)

Yeh, I'm waiting for the new Intel chips to come out in the Mac Pro and hopefully MacBook Pro (with a 500 gig 7200 rpm drive - with SATA 2)!

:sigh:


----------



## nixgeek (Nov 29, 2008)

TommyWillB said:


> None of the Above.
> 
> There is not a single Apple product out there that makes me drool or want to spend money.
> 
> *yawn*



I know how you feel.

Oh, how I long for the good old days when a MWSF expo actually _meant_ something.


----------



## ElDiabloConCaca (Nov 30, 2008)

This unveiling seemed more aimed at "upgraders" rather than groundbreaking announcements... for example, I'm sure everyone with a MacBook is now eyeing the new MacBooks (with minor nuisances aside, such as lack of FireWire)... I know I am!  After seeing my friend's new, aluminum, uni-body MacBook side-by-side with my own, and using the new trackpad, I know I'm guilty of a little lust...


----------



## nixgeek (Nov 30, 2008)

Nope....just doesn't do it for me.  Yes, they are beautiful (as I mentioned earlier), but not enough for me to lust after as in years gone by.  I guess such is the case when a company has "arrived".  Sometimes, it's just hard trying to reinvent something that's been around for a good number of years.  Kind of like cars, I guess....at least for me.


----------



## Rhisiart (Dec 2, 2008)

Lord Buy Me A Macbook Pro (apologies to Janis Joplin).


----------

